
Ask HN: Looking for prior art to prevent obvious patent - superqd
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;patents.google.com&#x2F;patent&#x2F;US20190034982A1&#x2F;en?inventor=Chris+Bacon&amp;oq=Chris+Bacon<p>I ran across this patent and it boggles my mind that it hasn&#x27;t been rejected for failing the non-obvious test.  I would think it not novel either, as I would expect there to be a lot of prior art.  I wanted to submit something to help demonstrate prior art, but have had no luck finding something published, even though this to me, as a practitioner in the art, is drop dead obvious.<p>Essentially, the patent covers a browser requesting a list of events from a server, the server getting the events from a database, along with templates for displaying those events, then interpolating the templates with event values, and sending the result back to the browser. They are attempting to patent returning template value replacement on the server in response to a request for information from a client.<p>Anyone know of prior art that could be used to help prevent yet one more obvious software patent from getting issued?<p>FULL DISCLOSURE: I ran across this because I was working on something similar for a side business, and it blew my mind when I saw a company listing their patent pending &quot;technology&quot; of showing notifications based on templates.
======
neziak
I wouldn't worry too much. This was filed on 7/24/18 and is still awaiting a
first response from the PTO, which will almost certainly be a rejection.

You can check the status by searching the publication number US20190034982A1
on
[https://portal.uspto.gov/pair/PublicPair](https://portal.uspto.gov/pair/PublicPair).
Check the image file wrapper tab for updates. You'll see the rejection there
as soon as the Examiner gets around to it.

------
gary__
Might want to try here too
[https://patents.stackexchange.com/](https://patents.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
superqd
Thanks

